# Texas Carport Raceway



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

I finally put a track together. The table is 29.5" X 71.5", and of course since I took these pics. and video I have changed it around some. Need a few more 3" sections to get it like I want it. It is fairly challenging for it's small size, and will be more so when I get it complete.

































:dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pretty neat. that hairpin is gonna be a serious challenge


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No kidding!!! I was pleasantly surprised that T jets navigated those hairpins.. You have to drive them though!! Neat track Travis!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice!!! I would think that the continuous rail of the hairpin would be better for tjets than the 6" turns.

Looks good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I had my reservations until I tried them.. Divorced axle stuff might have an issue..


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

Here is the second configuration, have not raced this one yet, may change it a little more.





































:dude:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Great track! If you need any 3" sections let me know...I have a few to spare.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

beast1624 said:


> Great track! If you need any 3" sections let me know...I have a few to spare.


Thanks for the offer, but I have all I need. Just had to dig around till I found them.

:dude:


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

Here is the third configuration. Been racing it awhile today and I really like it. Had to take the chicane out under the bridge and use two 1/8th curves. Just couldn't get the track to fit in other spots with it in there. It is an odd size. I kept coming up a bit short or long in spots to get the track to fit in places. I measured the chicane and found the 1/2 inch", or the extra 2 1/2" depending on how you want to look at it. If it had been made a 1/2" longer it could have worked. And I added a second terminal piece so each lane would have independent power.














































I wanted to use as much of the table top space as possible and make it challenging where you would have to actually drive the car. This works pretty good. Also, I know some don't like the orange guard rail, but I do. :tongue:
I'm gonna race this configuration awhile to see if I want to keep it before I attach it to the table. Also wondering if I should put carpet under the track to deaden the "clack-clack" sound. Also wondering about clear plexiglass around the table edge....maybe 4" high.....6"???







:dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd say you got as much out of the space you have as possible. looks like a fun course.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Diggin' it! :thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks Great :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Does look like a fun run... but if you have plans to run older AFX (older than Tomy style) or even Xtracs... you might want to reconsider the hairpin. I don't run them myself but have had a few pass through my hands and most if not all had issues getting through the hairpins. I had 5 hairpins on 1 layout at one point and went through an 11 step program to kick the habit. T-jets (what I run) are fine, Tomy fine, many others were a no go. They are FUN, but just a heads-up for you that all cars don't play well with them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sweet looking track!!! Love the hair pin..


----------

